# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  What are shrimps temperature fluctuation tolerance level?

## Ahxren

Hi all, I am thinking of setting up a 1 feet tank. However, my tank's temperature fluctuates thorough the day. Day time would be 26 degree seldom 27 and night(air-con) 22-23 degree.

Is it possible to keep and breed CRS low grade shrimps?

Is it possible to keep and breed fire red shrimps?

Many thanks in advance!

----------


## Jianyuan

The temperature fluctuation seems to be alot, somemore since now being the rainy season, temperature in the day tends to be lower. What about the warm season when temperature can hit up to 30 degrees or higher?

Is there a space constraint for you wanting to set up a 1 feet tank? Cause a 2 feet tank will be recommended by most of the seniors here as water parameters will be easier to control.

----------


## Ahxren

Yeah there is a little space constrain, because it is suppose to be placed at the study table..

This few days when it is raining, temperature is at 25, when its sunny it goes to high 26 after I turn on the fan. Would continue to monitor!

----------


## Jianyuan

Ah i see i see, when the hot season kicks in, i think temperature will be around 27-28 degree even with fan. 
Also, do take note of the water evaporation. You'll constantly need to be topping up water.

You can try out the hardier shrimps first then. Remember to cycle your tank properly before adding in livestocks.

----------


## eviltrain

better don't try. just stick them to their prefered temp. imagine someone put u in a temperature fluctuation office. would you like it?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## darrentyl

My take will be difference of maximum of 2 degree.

----------


## Ahxren

What if I am able to up the temperature at night till let say 24-25 degree, would it be better or still bad even for fire red or cherries? Yeah! currently my tank going through some cycling.

I was thinking it maybe possible because the temperature change is within acceptable range plus its over a period of time.. =(

----------


## avex30

Long term probably you will end up with a empty tank

----------


## Ahxren

That is a sad news... I thought at least cherries.. Thanks for the tip anyway!

----------


## sicnarf

Blue Tiger 09.jpg26112010129.jpg

Result of temperature fluctuation due to chiller malfunction...

----------


## Urban Aquaria

RCS should be able to tolerate a wider range of temperature fluctuations, my tanks all have mixed populations of them (from base cherries to nice fire reds) and although my tank temperatures usually average 27-28 °C... during very hot days (like when the outside temperature is 34-36 °C), the tank temperatures can rise up to 29-30 °C, then when i get home and switch on the air-con, the tank temperatures lower down to 24-25 °C. 

So far its been 6+ months of this kind of routine and temperature conditions, and the RCS in my tanks are still doing fine.

I currently have a shrimp-only RCS tank which already tripled its population over the past 3 months and i don't use any special minerals or additives, just a thin layer of ADA aqua soil, some wood with fissidens... and i only feed that tank once a week (if i even remember). 

From my experience with RCS so far, if a tank is properly cycled, cherry shrimps can be very hardy and can reproduce very quickly without any extra intervention.

Of course, if you are looking at CRS, then those are a whole different scene, they require the level of attention like intensive care units, have to use RO/DI water, all sorts of extra minerals and additives needed, temperature must be chilled and constantly maintained just right, all water parameters must be perfectly calibrated, then they can thrive, otherwise very easily whole tank wipe out in a snap... honestly, i really respect CRS owners who are willing to go through all that effort to look after their crystal shrimps.  :Smile:

----------


## Regis

I keep a 1ft tank with only cherries and bristlenose pleco. Temperature is 29 to 30 in the day and 24-25 at night with air con. They are adapting well and breeding as well. Kept them for almost 6 months and no problem.

----------


## g3rald

i have 2 tanks , 
crs with chiller and rcs without. 
crs at 25 degrees , rcs in living room without fan(27-29)
rcs are breeding and growing fine , i did read somewhere that they thrive in 27 degrees and tolerant up to 29 degrees . 
my 2 cents

----------


## tachyon

> i have 2 tanks , 
> crs with chiller and rcs without. 
> crs at 25 degrees , rcs in living room without fan(27-29)
> rcs are breeding and growing fine , i did read somewhere that they thrive in 27 degrees and tolerant up to 29 degrees . 
> my 2 cents


It highly depends on the location of the tank. If the environment is relatively cool even in daytime then the temperature issue wont be a factor even in hotter days coming ahead. IF its western sun effect then even with chiller also will see difficulty in maintaining a stable temperature, or you will see a nice power bill instead.

----------

